# Hand saw sharpening



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*

*Saw file holder*
Jointer / Edger










After watching our LJ friend Brit 's (Andy) blog about saws where he makes a file holder and show a picture of an old 'topping clamp' in the comments, I fell in love with the simplicity of the old one and so decided to make one today.

It took an hour and works perfectly well.
Andy was concerned that the wedge could work its way out so I made it extra low, 3 degrees.









The stuff.
A file, a piece of wonderful dark hard wood, I believe it is from the Chokolattebollotree (or so) and comes from a shipping cradle, finally also a piece of blonde hardwood (an arm from a trashed parasol).
A typical MaFe project…









Fire up the pipe and then time for some shaves.
OMG that wood smells so wonderful, almost like a tobacco itself.









Straighten one side of the wedge.









With my new tapering jig I make the wedge.









Tralalala.
Now it is possible to mark up the rabbet for the wedge and file.









A cut on the table saw.









One more now on the taper jig to match the wedge.









And a few extra to remove material.









Cleaning up with a chisel.
(I use Japanese tools today…).









Shaping a little for a comfortable grip.









And drilling a hole for hanging with my wonderful old French hand drill.









Viola!!!
We have a saw file holder.









Another reason for me to make that saw sharpen vice…









Fast easy and effective.
I love it!

This holder can also be used for your scrapers, but I have made another version earlier for that purpose.

I hope this could be to some inspiration, perhaps even some holders…

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


I agree with the sentiments of another LJ who recently stated that every time you post a project, my to-do list becomes greater! Thanks the for the post, as always.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Clever and simple. I like it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


This looks great, and a good use for the new tapering jig. How do you use it? I've never sharpened a saw blade, this seems like it would take the edge off the teeth?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Always a pleasure.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Practical, easy to make, easy to use and it looks great. Who could ask for more? Great work Mads!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


I knew you'd pull a wedgie Mads after building your tapering jig. So you did put the wedge in from the back and it works OK. I don't understand that. Why wouldn't you put it in from the front so it tightens the file? Just curious as I don't really understand the science of wedging things.


----------



## jacobRM (Jan 8, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


wonderful tool n post. you're very talented Mafe..

the wood looks like Rosewood to me  ( rio palisander)

Jacob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Nice! Very Nice!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


I wish people shipped things to my work with wood like that, wow.

Is that a PLASTIC knob on your tapering jig??? LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Cool. Thanks for sharing, my friend!!...............Jim


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


A+ All the way around.

And I need one of these, so your timing is perfect.

(I should have done this project tonight instead of fiddling around with another rising dovetail exercise.

THANK YOU for posting.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Great shop tool


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Very nice Mads

Brit, whether the wedge is in from the back or the front depends on which way Mads uses it. He has photos of it in use both ways (the last two).


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Tootles - I realise that and I don't doubt it works if Mads says it does, but to me it just seems logical that the action of filing should tighten the wedge, not loosen it. I suppose it doesn't matter as there is friction either way.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Hi guys,
Yes it depends on the way you use it, so really it does not matter.
But honestly it does not matter since I made the wedge so low angle that you need a hammer to get it out, so it will never fall out. Infact I think it will hold as well as if I used screws.
Have a nice Sunday.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Nice post Mads. So simple, but the wedge sure drives the project home.
I have to make this one myself.
Pabull.


----------



## woodcraver1010 (Jul 17, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


the hole point of this file holder if anyone is asking or don't konw this would be the first step to sharpening a hand saw/back saw which is called jointing the saw the purpose is to just get the tips of each teeth in a line to each other so each tooth is the same hight then you would progress into the shaping stage of the teeth then the setting then the sharpening stage this isn't the last step this is the first step. so each teeth can do it's job which makes the saw a lot faster lots of saws i buy are never jointed and half of the teeth are not in line with each other so expect to be jointing a lot of saws if you get into the sharpening of handsaws great idea with the wedge holding the file tho i should try this, nice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Thank you for your kind words on the project.
Yes, I think most of us are aware of the fact we joint it before sharpening once in a while, thank you though, I should perhaps have written this in the blog when I made it. ;-)
I got a pair of wonderful old saws from a dead carpenters son, he had worked as a pro for his whole life, I think the worst of the saws was half a inch low at the center… So guess they did not all do this. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Nice post. But I await the next post. Today I start on saw restoration and have been reading your wonderful lectures.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Hi Comboprof, the truth is I quit blogging on the subject due to my friend Andy, he made a blog series and videos on the subject.
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/36332
He really studied the subject into every detail and went ahead, so I think that will do for all of us.
He is a lovely guy, does things to perfection and with a smile, so I recommend you to dig in.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I have two back-saws nearly done and worry about the sharpening.
I do like your writing style and hope you will continue with other lectures.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw file holder - Jointer / Edger*
> 
> *Saw file holder*
> Jointer / Edger
> ...


Thank you Don, 
These days I am kind of low…, so there have not been any woodworking since my visit at my friend Jamies house and it has just been summer holyday here, so I have not been so active lately, but I can hear some tools calling and even have some projects that are screaming my name and some blogs and posts are waiting on the computer.
I appreciate your words a lot, especially now - I am sure I will write more and probably even on this subject. ;-)
Best thoughts and thanks,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*

*Fileklemme / European saw vise*
quick and clean

Having a Scandinavian work bench, I thought it would be right to have a *fileklemme* / the type of saw vise that was traditionally used in Denmark.

Today this clamp are mostly used for holding small objects, while working at the bench, since most people don't sharpen saws these days.









I visited a friend and in the corner of his art studio this old fileklemme gave me the final push.









I decided to use plywood for stability and strength also it will be able to give a little flex.
This and some cut off's from a 2×2,5 and a parasol frame…
No measures just a feeling and the size of my bench.









White glue and a few screws.









Inside and outside.
The inside holds the jaws and the spacers in the bottom.
The outside a strip that will hold it in position, even when the vice is open.









Had some hinges that could finally come to use.
Here mounted in the bottom, while making a little extra gap between the spacers.









I cut the top of in a angle, like this it will be more useful for saw sharpening.
Also added some antiskid to make the hold better in the jaws.









Used leather as hinge for the bigger vise.









Added a spring, to make the jaws open up by them self.
Like this you get a hand free.









Just a bolt going through and a wing nut on the other side..









Taddddaaaaaa!









Fileklemme in the bench.









The smaller one here, perhaps I made it a wee to high, there are some flex in the plywood.
If this becomes a problem the bolt can be moved up a little or the jaws moved down.









But it is in a wonderful hight and this is good for the back.









That's it for now, made them in April last year and have used them quite a lot, they come in handy in many situations, really like a extra hand.

Hope this can inspirer others to hold on to something they like.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


I had not seen one of these before, but it makes good sense. It reminds me of a stitching vise for leatherwork. I'll have to print this as a reminder for future additions when I get my shop properly set up.
Thanks Mads.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


Very good information…

COOL…

Thank you..


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


I like the spring. Gives me an idea.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


Nice one Mads, thanks a bunch for sharing this with us!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


Your timing is spot on there Mads … I made a similar "clamp" for saw filing about two weeks ago, but I made it to long and it is not stable enough … I never knew that these things had a real name.

I watched Peter (Paul?) Sellers video on saw sharpening and wanted to learn how … So I'm an aspiring saw filer.
I will be copying your design … Thanks for the post


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


I can see how using this clamping device can raise the work to a comfortable level- so you don't have to bend over so much.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


Yay, Mads.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


Nice handy vise for a lot of things with the deep throat.

Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


I also like the spring idea


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


nice Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fileklemme / European saw vise - quick and clean.*
> 
> *Fileklemme / European saw vise*
> quick and clean
> ...


Hi,
Have to admit, I don't do much saw sharpening, the fact that I have a table saw and a band saw makes the wear on the saws minimal. ;-) Naughty me…

Schwieb, thanks.
Roger, lazy man finds solutions.
Jim, perhaps I should have made the side bars moveable so I could have changed the clamping pressure…
Mark, hell yeahhhh.
Lew, and for me that is important, due to my neck troubles.
Grumpymike, wonderful, always wonderful when the posts actually come to use.
Jerry, thank you back.
Combo, big smile here.
Druid, they can be used for that purpose also, even in the bench.

Thanks for the comments,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Saw vise box version - quick and clean*

*Saw vise box version*
quick and clean

Having bought a few old saws and inspired by plenty of friends here on LJ, I made my own version of a saw vise, inspired by the Danish fileklemme princip.
(This one was made back in 2014 and are one of the many projects I never found time to publish).

In this small blog you will see how i made mine, if you are looking for serious saw info about sharpening and setting up saws, I can highly recommend my friend Andy's / Brit's series where you can follow his journey into the world of saws: http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/series/4708 Andy is a wonderful educator as well as a man with a good heart, trust me I had the joy of meeting up with him.









But let's jump in to it.
A piece of ply and some scarp wood.









Looked at the saws I had and decided for a length of the box.
Then it was just to cut the wood to length.









And the plywood of course…









Ran the wood for the jaws and spacers through the planner / jointer.
Just to straighten it and make a fresh glue surface.









Glue on one side.









Then mount with a row of screws for extra strength.









Then I ran the sides through the table saw, with the blade at a light angle.









One side done.









Cutting a few strips of leather for hinges and mounting them with a row of screws.









Then attaching the two sides.









Back on the bench I made two little turn out holders, these will support the box vise.
Added a extra so I can use them for other purposes also, they have actually been in use often.
(It's the three brown wood things sticking out from the underside of the bench top).









The vice in place.
At first I thought I would just use C claps for the top, really that's all you need and how many woodworkers used to do it in Denmark, a pair of straight boards and a few clamps.









But decided to make a row of holes, where I can put bolts and wing nuts, so I can concentrate the pressure where needed. (Also sure I had Andys version of a vise in the back of my head).









That's it, saw vise ready for refreshing some teeth's.









The angled cut makes fine room for the file.









And the wing nuts can give a firm grip.









Perhaps you spotted there were coffee and croissant on the table at the last picture and thought: 'that guy have too much joy', but that was not all, later that night I had Irish coffee, whipped cream the woodworker way…









Back to the box, easy to store and one is able to file a relatively large saw without having to open and close the jaws.
So yes it is worth the build.









Slept in the workshop that night, sleeping on one of these, right there between the tools and in the smell of wood, if there is a heaven, I'm sure it smells like that.

Hope this can inspirer others to hold on to sharpen some saws.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Saw vise box version - quick and clean*
> 
> *Saw vise box version*
> quick and clean
> ...


Looks good!

Thank you!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Saw vise box version - quick and clean*
> 
> *Saw vise box version*
> quick and clean
> ...


That is a fantastic saw vice. It sure beats the old metal one that I learned sharpening on. I think it must have been about 8" long. File, move, file, move.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Saw vise box version - quick and clean*
> 
> *Saw vise box version*
> quick and clean
> ...


Great post Mads, keep up the joy!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Saw vise box version - quick and clean*
> 
> *Saw vise box version*
> quick and clean
> ...


*BRAVO !!!*

You take the "work" out of "woodworking".
And that's a good thing.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Saw vise box version - quick and clean*
> 
> *Saw vise box version*
> quick and clean
> ...


Thanks for the shout out Mads. I'm touched. That's a lovely saw vice you made yourself there.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Saw vise box version - quick and clean*
> 
> *Saw vise box version*
> quick and clean
> ...


Hi there,
Brit, you are the man Andy, for you I would scream! Thanks.
John, woodrambling… Laugh, thanks.
Philip, I will keep up, keeping up.
Lew, Cheap, functional and easy to build, hard to beat that. I have one of these metal versions also and yes the problem is the limited capacity but with the little saw sharpening most of us do, that's really not a problem. The reason I made this one a wish to refile some saws at a time, just don't seem to find time for that… So many projects, so little time.
Joe, so do you! Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

